# Golden Mile or Marina Crown



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahh that time of year is approaching when I need to think about where to live again.. whether to stay here on JBR or move onces again (was on the Palm before this)

Quick question - anyone here live in Golden Mile or Marina Crown? Please let me know any experiences - good or bad

Many thanks

Ghandi


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Crown is a horrible, horrible, horrible building!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

ghandi2485 said:


> Ahh that time of year is approaching when I need to think about where to live again.. whether to stay here on JBR or move onces again (was on the Palm before this)
> 
> Quick question - anyone here live in Golden Mile or Marina Crown? Please let me know any experiences - good or bad
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you left the Palm - I'm considering it quite seriously


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

My colleague lives in Golden Mile. I have not been inside the buildings but I haven't been exactly impressed with the external quality of the building - magnificent display of poor workmanship!


----------

